# Newbite - clutch? throwout?



## klynam (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello all - newbie to the board here. :newbie: 

I looked through the archives but I'm just not sure what I'm dealing with here. My wife's '85 ZX 2+2 is in good shape but the tranny is making noise. 

Specifically, when it's cold and I let the clutch OUT, there is a moaning noise from the tranny. As I push the clutch in, the noise stops, but with the clutch entirely depressed, the noise seems to come back just a little. The car shifts fine, and no bad vibrations or such. Just this noise that's been getting slowly worse. 

Any thoughts about what I'm dealing with? Also, is this (drop tranny, change clutch, bearings, seals, etc.) something I can do at home? I have good tools and some (limited) mechanic ability. But I don't want to get into something that I can't get out of. Alternately, are there any good shops in dallas for this???

Thanks - KLYNAM


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

klynam said:


> Hello all - newbie to the board here. :newbie:
> 
> I looked through the archives but I'm just not sure what I'm dealing with here. My wife's '85 ZX 2+2 is in good shape but the tranny is making noise.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the throw out bearing. If you can get the car high enough +3' and you have the right tools you can pull the tranny and do it your self. If you're not mechanically inclined do not attempt.


----------

